# TENOR TOURNAMENT: Aria Selection



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

For those interested in the tenor tournament please vote for the 3 arias you would like to hear in the remaining rounds. If you wish to make a case for any particular aria, please do.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> For those interested in the tenor tournament please vote for the 3 arias you would like to hear in the remaining rounds. If you wish to make a case for any particular aria, please do.


I am so sorry Bonetan because I voted and then I saw your post that said we could vote for 3.
Could I possibly still add: Vesti la giubba - Pagliacci and La Fleur - Carmen?


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Anything but _Di quella pira_! :lol:


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

nina foresti said:


> I am so sorry Bonetan because I voted and then I saw your post that said we could vote for 3.
> Could I possibly still add: Vesti la giubba - Pagliacci and La Fleur - Carmen?


It won't let you go back and use your 2 other votes? If not, then yes of course, I'll make note of your two choices


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> It won't let you go back and use your 2 other votes? If not, then yes of course, I'll make note of your two choices


How very kind of you :tiphat:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

My two cents? One romantic Puccini aria is enough (if you can sing one, you can sing 'em all). I'd welcome some French opera (Gounod, Bizet or Massenet), some bel canto ("Una furtiva" is perfect), and some Mozart. "Dio! Mi potevi scagliar" from _Otello_ would be an interesting choice, since such a varied bunch of tenors have done the role, some of whom shouldn't have (there's even one from Melchior in German that's a match for anyone's in Italian). Not that anyone should give a fig, but I can't stand "Celeste Aida," so I'm glad no one else is clamoring for it.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Interesting nobody voted for Nessun Dorma, possibly because one could choose Aretha Franklin's version? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AliOpera (Jan 4, 2020)

1. Amor ti vieta 
2. Recondita Armonia 
3. Una Furtiva Lagrima


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Not that anyone should give a fig, but I can't stand "Celeste Aida," so I'm glad no one else is clamoring for it.


OH I'm soorryyyyy....
That was my vote


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Azol said:


> OH I'm soorryyyyy....
> That was my vote


Don't worry. You're outnumbered.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Another vote here for _Una furtiva lagrima_, a classic of bel canto style. Did anyone sing it better than Schipa and Caruso? Well, we shall see.
A Mozart aria? _Il mio tesoro_ with its long melismata before the reprise of the main tune. McCormack and Domingo do it in one breath. Does anyone else? Or maybe _Dies Bildnis ist bezaubernd schön_.
Something French. Faust's _Salut, demeure chaste et pure_ springs to mind.
I'd place all of these above the choices above.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Another vote here for _Una furtiva lagrima_, a classic of bel canto style. Did anyone sing it better than Schipa and Caruso? Well, we shall see.
> A Mozart aria? _Il mio tesoro_ with its long melismata before the reprise of the main tune. McCormack and Domingo do it in one breath. Does anyone else? Or maybe _Dies Bildnis ist bezaubernd schön_.
> Something French. Faust's _Salut, demeure chaste et pure_ springs to mind.
> I'd place all of these above the choices above.


Great minds............


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> A Mozart aria? _Il mio tesoro_ with its long melismata before the reprise of the main tune. McCormack and Domingo do it in one breath. Does anyone else?.


Doesn't everyone? That's the test of a Mozart tenor.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

MAS said:


> Doesn't everyone? That's the test of a Mozart tenor.


Actually no. Only McCormack and Domingo, of the ones I know, manage it in one breath and then phrase onwards into the reprise of _Il mio tesoro_. The McCormack has long been a litmus test, but Domingo's is less well known. He recorded it twice and manages it on both recordings.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

There are some very different arias here (Vesti la Giubba and Una furtiva lagrima for example). I feel like we almost need a tenore robusto and a separate tenore lirico category.

N.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

So I see _E lucevan le stelle_ wins?
Oh, Tony Palmer has beaten it to death in his Callas film. Why, I ask? Maria Callas wasn't even fond of the role. And it's Cavaradossi anyway.
Bring _Di quella pira_ back, please!!! :devil:


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Azol said:


> So I see _E lucevan le stelle_ wins?
> Oh, Tony Palmer has beaten it to death in his Callas film. Why, I ask? Maria Callas wasn't even fond of the role. And it's Cavaradossi anyway.
> Bring _Di quella pira_ back, please!!! :devil:


Be careful what you wish for because I might sic Nessun Dorma on you!!


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I would really like something in French.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

adriesba said:


> I would really like something in French.


Je te le donne. L'aime-tu?


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Woodduck said:


> Je te le donne. L'aime-tu?


Merci! Je l'aime!


----------



## Parsifal98 (Apr 29, 2020)

We should write in French more often on this forum


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Parsifal98 said:


> We should write in French more often on this forum


Si je pouvais me souvenir un peu plus de mon francais apres cinquante ans, je le ferais avec plaisir. Mais francais horrible est plus mauvais que rien, n'est-ce pas? So. Was sollen wir jetzt tun?

I know! How about English? With a little practice we should be able to avoid major misunderstandings.


----------



## Parsifal98 (Apr 29, 2020)

Woodduck said:


> Si je pouvais me souvenir un peu plus de mon francais apres cinquante ans, je le ferais avec plaisir. Mais francais horrible est plus mauvais que rien, n'est-ce pas? So. Was sollen wir jetzt tun?
> 
> I know! How about English? With a little practice we should be able to avoid major misunderstandings.


Votre français, monsieur Woodduck, est excellent! Mais vous devez être l'un des seuls à l'écrire si bien... Et je ne crois pas que l'allemand soit bien plus populaire.

So indeed, let's continue in English!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Parsifal98 said:


> Votre français, monsieur Woodduck, est excellent! Mais vous devez être l'un des seuls à l'écrire si bien... Et je ne crois pas que l'allemand soit bien plus populaire.
> 
> So indeed, let's continue in English!


Merci! English it is (whew)!


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Another vote here for _Una furtiva lagrima_, a classic of bel canto style. Did anyone sing it better than Schipa and Caruso? Well, we shall see.
> A Mozart aria? _Il mio tesoro_ with its long melismata before the reprise of the main tune. McCormack and Domingo do it in one breath. Does anyone else? Or maybe _Dies Bildnis ist bezaubernd schön_.
> Something French. *Faust's Salut, demeure chaste et pure* springs to mind.
> I'd place all of these above the choices above.


Faust would definitely be nice. Read the quote beneath the post...


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Incidentally, Lensky's wonderful _Kuda, kuda_, one of my favourite tenor arias from one of my favourite scenes in all opera, was an inspired choice.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Friends, the next matchup will be Lauri-Volpi vs Bjorling. Anyone care to suggest the best E lucevan for both? I'm using the Tosca because I don't believe there is a Bjorling Pourquoi and Lauri-Volpi only has one Una furtiva which was recorded quite early in his career. Both have multiple E lucevan recordings however...


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Bonetan said:


> Friends, the next matchup will be Lauri-Volpi vs Bjorling. Anyone care to suggest the best E lucevan for both? I'm using the Tosca because I don't believe there is a Bjorling Pourquoi and Lauri-Volpi only has one Una furtiva which was recorded quite early in his career. Both have multiple E lucevan recordings however...


I don't know which Lauri-Vopli version I would choose, but Bjoerling is superb in this early 1937 recording.


----------

